#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-20
<ShawnR> would it be easier to try and use ssh for vpn, or better just to use something like openvpn?
<ShawnR> i really just want to use it to connect to smb shares from home when i'm on the road with my laptop
<mhall119> ssh is way easier
<ShawnR> that is what i though
<ShawnR> does it work with udp or just tcp do ya know?
<ShawnR> btw. 1 handed typing is hard, but waking the baby is not worth a free 2nd hand
<mhall119> you can forward udp over ssh, I think
<ShawnR> k... actually, forget that, i forgot i started using nfs on this laptop... that might be easier than smb anyways
<mhall119> sshfs is better than both
<mhall119> if you just need to share between 2 computers
<ShawnR> hmm
<ShawnR> it is mainly for my ubuntu laptop when i'm away from home
<ShawnR> sshfs sounds about right up the alley, i'll take a look
<ShawnR> thing is, i have mounted folders inside of pictures pointing to my nfs shares... i'd like for that to stay seemless, so that is why i figured a vpn/sshtunnel would be best
<mhall119> hmmm
<ShawnR> so i wanna keep the same mountpoint and basically not disturb how things are "as is now" but be able to tunnel the nfs share via ssh while on the road....
<ShawnR> for everything else, i just ssh into my server and use weechat in terminal, so i don't care about much else, just nfs
<ShawnR> although, i wouldn't mind fwding all traffic just to keep it encrypted when at public wifi spots
<mhall119> yeah, it's good to use an ssh tunnel to a trusted location as a SOCKS5 proxy when on open wifi
<mhall119> I do that all the time
<ShawnR> yeah, that is why i love gmail b/c i make sure to use the secure ports, but still even for browsing, rather be secure
<ShawnR> mhall119: ever use the gnome ssh tunnel manager?
<mhall119> ShawnR: nope, just the command line
<ShawnR> for the life of me, i can't get this ssh proxy working, I know i've done it before from my android phone
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<maxolase1squad> exchange + maxolase1squad = sad
<mhall119> exchange + anything = sad
<itnet7> ;-P
<maxolase1squad> Unfortunately, exchange makes some people happy.
<mhall119> yeah, MS shareholders
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-21
<maxolasersquad_t> Anyone here familiar with using node.js?
<cjlacayo> ...?
<cjlacayo> Happy holidays all :-)
 * cjlacayo twirls thumbs
<reya276> morning everyone
<maxolase1squad> Good morning reya276.
<maxolase1squad> Has anyone here used node.js?
<maxolase1squad> Did anyone go out and see the eclipse last night?
<mhall119> maxolase1squad: no and no
<maxolase1squad> mhall119: :( and :( ... ;)
<reya276> does anyone know how to change the themes on an Android phone, finally got rid of my dreaded iPhone 3gs
<govatent> nice reya276 sadly i cant help with the theme part 
<govatent> what android device did you pick up? 
<reya276> samsung captive
<reya276> it is awesome
<reya276> I love it, compare to the iphone this thing beats it hands down
<govatent> :)
<reya276> hey is there software available for ubuntu sort of like DimDim or Goto Meeting
<govatent> I use teamviewer for remote access. but do you need more of a meeting style app? I dont know DimDim
<reya276> govatent, yes I do that is exactly what I am looking for. We need to get rid of GotoMeeting
<govatent> I don't know any, but I am sure there must be a service for ubuntu. Seems logical to have something like that for Linux users to me
<mhall119> http://xkcd.com/835/ ... WIN
<zoopster> reya276: depends on $$...elluminate works, but is expensive, spreed works, but the voip sucks bad...looks like adobe connect is the best option all around, but there are quite a few...just have to search them out
<zoopster> maxolase1squad: I did wake up for the eclipse...very cool.
<zoopster> oh yea...hello again ubuntu-us-fl...been away for a while.
<maxolase1squad> zoopster: Win!
<zoopster> yea...cold out, but the moon was very bright at 11ish and then a eerie red/brown at 3a
<DammitJim> zoopster, you were up that late?
<DammitJim> I tried, but fell back asleep
<zoopster> heh...no...set the alarm!
<zoopster> my oldest stayed up...
<DammitJim> anyone watch the movie eclipse last night, too?
<DammitJim> LOL
<maxolase1squad> DammitJim: ... :)
<DammitJim> I'm renting that movie tonight ;)
<maxolase1squad> DammitJim: I'm steeling your joke BTW.
<mhall119> he wasn't joking, he's actually gonna rent it
<DammitJim> yup!
<DammitJim> I finally watched Predators on my home theater with full surround sound
<DammitJim> it's been a year since I installed this and never had the chance to do it because of the kids
<DammitJim> :D
<DammitJim> so, I'm going to rent eclipse tonight and have a box of tissues next to me
<DammitJim> ROTF
<reya276> hey how can I get Rhythmbox to recognize my Android phone as a music player?
<reya276> DammitJim, Eclipse dude you serious?
<DammitJim> yup
<reya276> well more power to yah bro
<DammitJim> hey, why is my browser asking me to download php files from my apache2 server?
<DammitJim> I'm trying to run phpmyadmin
<reya276> I personally prefer the books
<reya276> because it means php is either not configured correctly or is not installed, or you have not enable th module
<DammitJim> dammit... something got screwed up in an upgrade
<DammitJim> 'cause this was working before
<DammitJim> man, and apt-get update has a bunch of ign's and failures
<DammitJim> what is going on?!
<reya276> ooh you got me man, I would not know how to fix that
<maxolase1squad> DammitJim: It's always good to backup your server config files before upgrading.  I've had it save me before.
<reya276> ah yeah
<maxolase1squad> And make sure libapache2-mod-php5 is installed.
<DammitJim> weird!!!!
<reya276> and you are still having issues
<reya276> then check your PHP config
<DammitJim> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release.gpg
<DammitJim> what is that? I have a bunch of Ign's 
<maxolase1squad> reya276: Google around about Android.  There's a simple text file you put in the root folder and then Rhythmbox will see it.
<reya276> really
<reya276> cool
<maxolase1squad> reya276: http://androidedge.com/ubuntu-connection-from-rhythmbox-to-your-android-device-193
<reya276> maxolase1squad, thanks
<maxolase1squad> It's too bad Android doesn't have that file automatically.
<reya276> ok so I create a file called this .is_audio_player
<reya276> then I add what to the file? this "audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 quality=0 bitrate=256 ! id3v2mux"
<reya276> maxolase1squad ping
<maxolase1squad> reya276: pong
<reya276> lol
<maxolase1squad> You dno't need to put that part in necessarily.
<maxolase1squad> I think it will make it so that music copied to your Android device, using Rhythmbox, will automatically be re-encoded with the parameters you specify there.
<maxolase1squad> I am no good at understanding those parameters.
<maxolase1squad> Make your .is_audio_player look something like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41722600/nexus_one.mpi
<maxolase1squad> Change Product, Vendor, etc. to whatever you want.
<maxolase1squad> Another article: http://digitizor.com/2010/03/24/how-to-sync-nexus-one-with-rythmbox-music-player/
<reya276> got yah
<reya276> it has something about device USB I don't think that has to be there right
<maxolase1squad> I would just ommit the DeviceMatch.
<Jake2|cfl> I sooooo want a Captivate (chained to ATT several reasons) but the GPS on it is totally messed up.
<Jake2|cfl> oops just noticed that chat was from 10 am
<Jake2|cfl> may have to get an iphone 4--aches my heart
<reya276> nah the GPS is pretty good, works for me very well
<reya276> maxolase1squad, thanks man that worked great
<Jake2|cfl> reya276: that's good to hear, really.  But that seems to be the pattern--some people it's OK, others have trouble no matter what.
<Jake2|cfl> ho long have u had it
<Jake2|cfl>  /s/HO/HOW/
<reya276> hey does  Empathy have a way of blocking unwanted people whom IM you
<reya276> Jake2|cfl, how is your connection
<reya276> meaning 3G
<reya276> because it could be that or is it that you are actually having issues with the actual apps due to bugs
<maxolase1squad> reya276: No.
<reya276> I figured
<reya276> man these porn chicks keep trying to IM me, I should have never open up that MSN account
<reya276> damn XBOX LIVE sucks
<reya276> the funny thing I changed my IM account to Yahoo IM yet somehow they are able to IM me
<reya276> WTF
<Jake2|cfl> reya276: re phone?  ?? on connection??  I don't have a Captivate or iphone now; thinking to get one.
<maxolase1squad> reya276: Weird.  I have an account with just about every IM provider, and the accounts are rather old, but I hardly ever get spammed.
<maxolase1squad> I guess you are just that desirable.
<Jake2|cfl>  :) 
<Jake2|cfl> can't you set IM clients to only take inbound from your contacts list?  Ohm the ARE in your contacts list  :)  :)  :D 
<Jake2|cfl> arghh  Oh, they ARE in your contacts list
<maxolase1squad> Anyone else here used node.js before?
<maxolase1squad> Is there a way to keep Gwibber from prepending "is " before my microblogs to Facebook?
<reya276> Jake2|cfl, no that is the weird part for some reason they somehow ramdomly pick IMs and start IM
<reya276> none of those people are on my IM list, also I got a few marketing folks too not just porn
<reya276> Jake2|cfl, oh what version of Android do you have? if it is 2.1 they said that the GPS has some issues.
 * gidimanunaki just clicks OK on the EULA.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-22
<cjlacayo> aloha
<reya276> morning everyone
<reya276> hey if I wanted to show my mom some pictures of my kids but I don't want to put them on Picasa or Facebook, could I use Ubuntu One to do this. If I share a folder would she be able to access it?
<reya276> meaning from the web, like would she be able to go to a web address and see it
<mhall119> reya276: if you make it public, she should be able to
<reya276> ah ok cool
<reya276> thanks
<reya276> ok so I share it and make it public
<zoopster> reya276: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/CanIPublishFiles
<reya276> zoopster, thanks
<reya276> dang that is awesome
<reya276> hey anyone use Banshee, and has it gotten any better in terms of system resources?
<reya276> hey does anyone know how to upgrade the Andorid 2.1 OS to either 2.2 or 2.3?
<itnet7> reya276: on a captivate?
<reya276> yes
<itnet7> I think you should receive the 2.2 over the air
<itnet7> I am not sure if it's the same as with my phone
<itnet7> but you can go to 
<reya276> nope the folks at ATT wont give me the darn update
<reya276> you have a ATT Samsung Captive
<itnet7> Oh, Okay, hold on a sec, my buddy has a captivate let me see what he did
<itnet7> Mine is an evo
<itnet7> htc
<itnet7> but
<itnet7> Did you root yours?
<reya276> root? no I have it exactly as when I left the store with a few apps I installed but that is it
<mhall119> zoopster: you available for lunch today?
<itnet7> I am asking him to bring his phone by
<itnet7> not sure if he's in the middle of something will let you know!
<itnet7> hey there mhall119 ! 
<mhall119> hey itnet7 
<reya276> ok
<reya276> my task manager sucks on this phone it wont kill the apps I tell it to
<itnet7> reya276: it seems as though you'll only receive 2.1 update 1
<itnet7> If you want 2.2 you'll have to root it and add a custom Rom
<itnet7> One of my other friends with a captivate has done it, if you want I can ask him for the links he used 
<reya276> ok how can I do that
<reya276> yes please
<reya276> hey in the mean time do you know of a good taks manager app I can use because the one that comes with the phone sucks
<itnet7> What is the one that comes with phone called?
<itnet7> Wow, there are so many of them in the market, I can't even recognize the one I used to use all the time
<itnet7> I believe the one I've used is called, "Advanced Task Killer"
<itnet7> reya276: http://theunlockr.com/2010/08/02/how-to-load-a-custom-rom-on-the-samsung-captivate-vibrant/
<itnet7> This seems to have links for everything
<reya276> itnet7, thanks
<itnet7> I will find out later which Rom he used if I can get a hold of him, He's not here today at work
<itnet7> this place is becoming like a ghost town
<itnet7> ^ meaning my workplace
<mhall119> it's that time of year
<reya276> itnet7, ah you need a windows PC
<itnet7> Yeah, that's the bad part about samsung phones
<itnet7> and it's only to unroot process
<itnet7> once you get passed that, you can do everything else in Linux
<reya276> darn it, but the thing works so well with ShotWell and Rhythmbox
<reya276> oh will that mess up my ability to use those two apps
<itnet7> I am trying to find an alternate way
<itnet7> for ya
<reya276> itnet, oh no worries I have a VM on this PC, hey will I still be able to use my phone as a regular ATT phone?
<reya276> meaning ATT wont know anything right
<reya276> Also was the performance better for you
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: dude how's it going
<RoAkSoAx> /win/win 3
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: not bad and you? Leaving the building now for lunch... bbiab! :-)
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ah lunch... u just reminded me im hungry lol!!!
<reya276> wow, now I understand why is it that from a customers point of view people prefer to use an iphone rather than get something from these individual manufactures tied with a carrier such as ATT, the tech support and software update procedure is horrible. Why could they not just let google take care of all the OS updates.
<reya276> jesus, I mean is a great phone but the update OS procedure is horrible
<zoopster> heh...sorry mhall119 had to run some errands today
<zoopster> reya276: you don't think the iphone update is horrendous? do they have OTA yet?
<maxolase1squad> reya276: Comapring Android and iPhone doesn't always make sense.
<maxolase1squad> Android is an OS.  An iPhone is a packaged device that includes a specific piece of software running on a specific piece of hardware, and for now, with a specific carrier.
<maxolase1squad> I welcome the range of available devices that run Android.  It is to be expected that some implementations of Android are better than others.
<zoopster> good point maxolase1squad - interesting post recently by Tim Bray about that subject on the android dev blog
<mhall119> zoopster: no worries
<klutz> Anyone know about evercookies?
<mhall119> I've heard of it
<reya276> zoopster, no I think you guys don't understand what I mean. I'm talking about from a users point of view for example right now I want to update my phone and I can't because ATT has to do it instead of Google taking care of it like apple does regardless about the damn thing being FOSS or not that is not what I'm talking about.
<mhall119> klutz: see http://www.securityweek.com/nevercookie-eats-evercookie-new-firefox-plugin
<mhall119> reya276: the difference is that Apple makes and sells the iPhone
<mhall119> Google doesn't make or sell most Android phones
<mhall119> Nexus is the only exception
<zoopster> and the iphone update mechanism STILL is hateful at best
<mhall119> in fact, most Android phones come with a version of Android customized by the OEM or carrier, which isn't something Google could update
<reya276> LIke right now my brother has an iphone 3GS like I did, he went in to iTunes synced the phone then clicked update to new iOS 4.2 and it did everything for him, on this device I have to wait until ATT gets of their butts when Google should be the one making the updates for the OS regarless of the carrier or manufactures
<itnet7> reya276: it's actually samsung
<itnet7> btw
<klutz> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=evercookie&cat=all&x=0&y=0
<itnet7> not at&t
<reya276> ah no when I click on Software Updates it connects to ATT not Samsung
<itnet7> and that is why I chose an evo over the epic
<reya276> and it actually tells me I have to wait 24hrs to connect again, LOL
<itnet7> reya276: You're hitting AT&T servers to try and get samsung updates
<reya276> I'm not knocking Android or anything like that because I love the phone and OS, is just the darn OS update procedure which is horrible
<itnet7> samsung uses proprietary hardware and releases the kernels and their own rolled android
<reya276> well is the phone not me
<itnet7> version
<itnet7> You're missing the point
<itnet7> When I had a behold2 it was the same problem
<itnet7> Though I was on T-mobile
<itnet7> samsung was repsonsible to bring the phone to Anroid 2.1
<itnet7> but they decided never to do that
<itnet7> and they didn't release any new kernel updates so the community couldn't either
<itnet7> That's why I left T-mobile
<itnet7> it cost me $400.00 in Early Termination Fees
<maxolase1squad> reya276: It is not the Android OS update that is horrible, it is the Android OS Update for your phone that is horrible.
<maxolase1squad> The Android update process my phone is very simple.
<maxolase1squad> Which is why you can't compare the iPhone's update process to the Android's update process. ... there is no Android update process.
<reya276> I never said that Android OS was horrible, I'm talking about the manufactures update procedures
<reya276> I love the OS better than the iphone 10 x fold
<maxolase1squad> Right, you said the update process is bad.  But there is no Android OS update process to compare to the iPhone update process.
<reya276> I just need to update it, but for some reason I can't get Vbox to pickup the device on WIndows XP
<maxolase1squad> Oh man, I've helped a few people get the Windows drivers for their Android phones, so they could connect it and it was horrible each time.
<reya276> maxolase1squad, ok If I buy a Phone which runs Android and I click on Software update should it not do that?
<maxolase1squad> If you buy any phone and choose software updates, it should do just that.
<reya276> specially if there is a new OS version regardless if its samsung, HTC or whatever. I'm talking about the OS
<maxolase1squad> However, if that process is bad on your phone, it is not necessarily a reflection of Android.  It is just a reflection of the implementation for Android availabe for your phone.
<reya276> wow jesus are you kidding me, no one said that it was Android OS fault, LISTEN
<maxolase1squad> Your carrier provides those updates.  So if they suck, it is more likely because of something your carrier is doing wrong.
<maxolase1squad> Ok.
<itnet7> reya276: the vibrant, captivate, epic, and fascinate are all on 2.1
<reya276> dude never mind 
<maxolase1squad> Sorry, wasn't trying to get heated. *hugs*
<itnet7> all major carriers with galaxy s are waiting on samsung
<itnet7> You're not alone
<reya276> no one is saying that Android is the problem, I'm simply saying that the phone carriers and manufactures should streamline the update process and let google do it
<itnet7> I am not trying to make you angry either reya276, it's just really not AT&T's responsibility
<reya276> just like apple does that is all
<reya276> not very complicated to understand
<itnet7> Samsung is getting away with crapping on it's customers again
<maxolase1squad> Well, that's really the point I was trying to make.  It shouldn't be up to Google to do these updates.  It is not the way Android works.
<maxolase1squad> It's a completely different paradigm.
<itnet7> I am glad that T-mobile taught me that lesson
<reya276> ok if that is the way you want to look at it fine. I get all my Ubuntu updates from Canonical regardless of my hardware
<reya276> And Google should do the same that is all
<maxolase1squad> I could make a shoe, load Android on it, and sell it.  It would then be up to me to take care of my customers by providing updates.  That's the Android paradigm.
<reya276> ok I bought a Dell Laptop with Ubuntu 10.04 I don't get updates from Dell I get them from Ubuntu is that clear enough
<reya276> LOL
<maxolase1squad> I understand your point.  In order for that to be a possibility with Android, every phone would have to ship stock Android.
<maxolase1squad> I don' think Google even ships binary version of Android, but I could be wrong on this point.
<maxolase1squad> I believe each manufacturer downloads the source, compiles it from source, and then applies their own tweaks.
<maxolase1squad> Each of these implementations have their own customizations, making support from Google very difficult.
<maxolase1squad> It's not that I think having a unified Android OS, that runs on select processors, that receives regular updates from Google would be a bad thing.
<maxolase1squad> It's just that the way Android was designed, it is not feasible.
<maxolase1squad> This would probably be easier if cell phones where not locked to carriers.
<maxolase1squad> The tight integration between the iPhone OS, and the limited hardware that it runs on, is one of the iPhones strong point.  Apple can support it directly, and they only have one single piece of hardware to build it for.
<maxolase1squad> Is there any way to keep Gwibber from appending 'is' before my microblogs?
<maxolase1squad> s/appending/prepending
<reya276> maxolase1squad, right that is what I meant that ideally that would be best if Google provided the updates just like Apple and Ubuntu do but they don't. And that is why I said that from a Customer point of view not us Tech Guys but Avg. Joe they would have an issue if they tried to update because like
<reya276> I said before when I clicked on the software update I got nothing. But I totally understand why it can't be done and I agree. Manufactures screw us with no end in sight but that's nothing new LOL.
<zoopster> I think it's the carriers that screw us
<zoopster> so I buy unlocked phones now
<zoopster> and manage my own updates
<reya276> well that is what I'm trying to do now Thanks to itnet7 links
<reya276> I just hope I don't break my phone in the process
<zoopster> nah...it's pretty hard to brick a android based phone
<reya276> ah cool
<zoopster> i use cyanogen on my nexus...especially now that they have fm working
<zoopster> i ordered a nexus s, since I broke my screen on the n1, but I think I can get it fixed so I might send the ns back
<zoopster> btw...dell does have their own repos for their version
<zoopster> but as with the android phone, you can manage the s/w yourself in anyway you wish
<zoopster> can't do that with the iphone
<maxolase1squad> zoopster: Does Google provide an easy update service with the Nexus S.
<zoopster> maxolase1squad: not sure...likely the same as with the n1, but they really don't do many bug fixes
<maxolase1squad> That's unfortunate.
<maxolase1squad> It would be nice if Android offered their Android device that really was done just like Apple does the iPhone.
<reya276> yeah it would, but rooting the phone seems just as good, plus I like the complete control stuff, granted not for non-techies although I found tons of videos of step by step how-tos
<zoopster> but if you think about it...they do...each update is available for the n1
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: still around?
<itnet7> yes
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: ^
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: pm
<itnet7> of course
<maxolase1squad> Is there a way I could do the equivalent of sudo aptitude purge evolution*
<mhall119> maxolase1squad: in what?
<maxolase1squad> The terminal.
<maxolase1squad> I want to purge all packages that begin with evolution
<mhall119> that doesn't work in the terminal?
<mhall119> sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution*
<mhall119> should work
<maxolase1squad> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "evolution*"
<maxolase1squad> That does it.  Thanks mhall119.
<mhall119> I'm surprised aptitude doesn't accept wilecards
<maxolase1squad> Ooohh, no that wants to remove much more than packages that begin with evolution
<maxolase1squad> It's also trying to grab gnome-applets* gnome-panel* gnome-session* indicator-applet* indicator-applet-appmenu* indicator-applet-session* indicator-me* libedataserverui1.2-8* python-evolution*
<maxolase1squad> And others
<mhall119> hmmm
<mhall119> maxolase1squad: those may just be meta-packages that depend on the evolution bits
<mhall119> but I can't guarantee it
<mhall119> actually,  maybe I can, let me run than on my VM
<mhall119> maxolase1squad: okay....don't do that :(
<maxolase1squad> ;)
<mhall119> snapshots, FTW
<reya276> itnet7, that page does not give you Android 2.2 I was able to root it and install a custom rom for captivate but it still has a 2.1_update1 version
<itnet7> the 2.2 rom is a leaked rom
<itnet7> I can see where he got it give me a sec
<itnet7> http://tinyurl.com/25umruj
<itnet7> I think this was the one
<itnet7> He is no longer around at work today, I can e-mail him to make sure. Unless you just want to try it
<itnet7> reya276: ^
<reya276> thanks let me try it
<itnet7> np
<itnet7> !seen tiemonster
<ubuntu-fl> itnet7: tiemonster was last seen in #ubuntu-us-fl 5 days, 7 hours, 42 minutes, and 49 seconds ago: <tiemonster> *severely
<maxolase2squad> I have a C program that writes errors to stderr.  How can I peek into stderr?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-23
<chattr> maxolase2squad: write stderr to stdout: 2>&1
<Spreadsheet__> I just moved to FL today
<Spreadsheet__> It's really hot and humid here compared to where I moved from
<Mhaddog> hshsh
<Mhaddog> heheh hot and humid?
<reya276> Morning everyone
<reya276> man today seems to be going so....slow
<dorgan> how do i allow exim to using piping for system_aliases? anyone know?
<reya276> Hey does anyone know the differences between Wayland display system and the current X system. Is this Wayland display system better?
<zoopster> yes...wayland is "supposed" to be way better
<zoopster> x.org is way old, was not designed for the graphics of the 21st century
<zoopster> we need wayland to get us much better graphics support...
<zoopster> wayland is a LONG way out though...don't expect to see anything even resembling functional until late next year or early 2012 at the earliest.
<zoopster> reya276: ^^
<reya276> zoopster, thanks
<shadowchaser> hello all Im new to ubuntu can anyone help me ? 
<reya276> shadowchaser, welcome
<reya276> what do you need help with
<shadowchaser> hello reya276  I am new to ubuntu and well must say like what I see      what i am trying to do is auto launch a avi file when my system starts up is it possible?
<zoopster> shadowchaser: sure...use the startup applications tool in System > Preferences to run your avi viewer of choice to auto start it...
<shadowchaser> thanks zoopster have tried that with VLC but I cant figure out how to launch the movie once the system starts up . I can get VLC to launch but not the avi File
<shadowchaser> Zoopster I  am starting a digital advertisement business that will scroll advertisement segments and my main concern is when the system goes down from power loss I want it to start back automaticly
<zoopster> you cannot just use vlc <pathtoavi> ?
<shadowchaser> Pathtoavi? lost me there Great with windows but really new to the structure of linux
<reya276> yeah sometimes we tend to forget that
<reya276> so much so I don't even know what <pathtoavi> is me self. LOL
<reya276> zoopster, is that like a CLI command?
<shadowchaser> Is there a Loco in pensacola Florida?
<reya276> no I think there is only one main Loco for the state, but there are folks I think live around that area
<zoopster> shadowchaser: there is not a specific ubuntu loco, but here is a linux group
<reya276> Hey does anyone know where Dan is? Last I heard from him was through Facebook where he was asking for some CSS help
<zoopster> shadowchaser: are you in Pensacola?
<zoopster> reya276: Dan's in India I think
<reya276> wow, cool
<shadowchaser> Really reya276 I didnt see a Loco For Alabama  but then again not many People in alabama even know how to operate a computer
<reya276> me, wish he was there
<zoopster> shadowchaser: vlc is an app so the command line is vlc youravi.avi
<dorgan> how do i allow exim to using piping for system_aliases? anyone know?
<shadowchaser> No zoopster I live about 60 miles north of pensacola in a town called Brewton
<zoopster> shadowchaser: there are linux groups in AL....no "certified loco"
<reya276> shadowchaser, well yeah I think it depends on the amount of Ubuntu users within the state and if they want to actually take on the responsibility of managing the Loco group
<zoopster> ah...I'm from P'cola so I know Brewton
<zoopster> just passed through there over thanksgiving
<shadowchaser> Cool zoopster you in pensacola now or living somewhere else
<zoopster> shadowchaser: in tampa now
<shadowchaser> well zoopster didnt miss much when you passed through  blink an eye and miss the town
<zoopster> shadowchaser: if you open up a terminal and type in vlc  and the avi you want to run it "should" just run
<zoopster> shadowchaser: heh...yea.
<shadowchaser> still learning terminal and it sometimes it confuses me 
<zoopster> shadowchaser: think of it as just a DOS prompt
<shadowchaser> how long you been using linux zoopster
<zoopster> shadowchaser: um...1995 or so?
<shadowchaser> wow ok I just found it like a few months ago and well i like it so far
<zoopster> been around unix and other os' prior to that
<shadowchaser> 1995 I was just getting my first system 
<shadowchaser> everything I know Is self tought I have only used windows up to findinglinux 
<Jake2|cfl> shadowchaser: you need to write a short script file with that command line in it-- /pathtoVLC/vlc youraviname ,more,
<zoopster> that time is a blur to me now...I was doing all kinds of stuff then...
<Jake2|cfl> ShawnR: then create the startup to run THAT script
<maxolase1squad> shadowchaser: http://www.pcolalug.org/
<zoopster> Jake2|cfl: he needs to crawl first, my friend.
<maxolase1squad> They meet quarterly.
<Jake2|cfl> thats to shadow not shawn
<shadowchaser> yes Like I first need to role over then crawl
<Jake2|cfl> zoopster: yes, but that is the way to do what he wants to do
<zoopster> no it's not
<Jake2|cfl> then how?
<shadowchaser> ok let me explain what I want to do everyone
<zoopster> he can just put the command in the startup apps dialog...it'll basically does it for him
<reya276> maxolase1squad, dude I got the Android 2.2 on my Phone great stuff man. The damn thing is soooo much faster now
<reya276> maxolase1squad, is like having a Linux OS/desktop on your phone 
<shadowchaser> I am starting a digital advertisement business , I design Advertisement using Illustrator until I found inkscape in jpg or png file format I am then converting it in to a avi file through a movie making program 
<Jake2|cfl> reya276: Have you used the captivate to do car navigation routing? (Google Nav) If so and it worked, I may go get one [more
<reya276> shadowchaser, ah so you and I are going to share some good tips back and forth for I too design
<Jake2|cfl> and id the 2.2 a rooted thing or released?
<shadowchaser> reya276 you design what?
<zoopster> Jake2|cfl: you mean use google maps and navigation?
<reya276> Jake2|cfl, yes I used it yesterday to visit a client and it was pretty late last night too about 9pm and it took me to where I needed to go in Broward and I live in Miami way south(Kendall Area)
<zoopster> ah...captivate is a phone type...
<Jake2|cfl> I think there is a Google app the provides voice and map navigation of a route like a standalone gps
<reya276> Jake2|cfl, it took me there Turn by Turn voice and all
<zoopster> yea...there is and it works like a champ
<zoopster> I use it ALL the time.
<zoopster> the only problem is it needs a data connection
<reya276> Jake2|cfl, that is what I used the Google Navigation system not the one ATT provides
<Jake2|cfl> both: so y'all have not encountered the purported GPS problems?
<shadowchaser> what I need is a program that auto launches and plays my file without haveing to manually starting it up
<Jake2|cfl> zoopster: what happens when on interstate and it loses towers?
<zoopster> heh...only problems I have are that google tends to take a effed up route
<zoopster> Jake2|cfl: it'll pick up again when it has a data connection, but w/o data you have nothing
<shadowchaser> Reya276   what do you design?
<maxolase1squad> reya276: ++
<zoopster> if you are out in the sticks...no data connection, you will not get maps, nav, nothing
<Jake2|cfl> zoopster: that's weird, since it should be getting position from the satellites once locked
<Jake2|cfl> zoopster: oh, maybe it is constantly bring in the map over data?
<zoopster> initial position from gps-a until locked, but the maps are jpeg grids and are not cached
<zoopster> yea
<zoopster> that's it
<zoopster> there is no map storage/cache
<Jake2|cfl> let's help shadow with his problem
<zoopster> so shadowchaser did you run vlc from the terminal?
<zoopster> vlc aviname.avi ?
<Jake2|cfl> he wants aviname.avi to start on boot w/o intervention
<shadowchaser> Ahhhh No  I suck at terminal zoopster
<zoopster> yes
<shadowchaser> give me a second Ill try zoopster
<zoopster> so the choices are go to System >Preferences >Startup Applications and add an app with the command vlc /path/to/aviname.avi
<zoopster> or Jake2|cfl will write you a quick/simple script to do it!
 * Jake2|cfl sucks at scripts too. I can write oneliners
<shadowchaser> well what is script? like i said I am totally new to linux 
<Jake2|cfl> shadowchaser: I think theis best place to start: System >Preferences >Startup Applications and add an app with the command vlc /path/to/aviname.avi
<Jake2|cfl> in truth, I did not know you could do that.
<Jake2|cfl> that being insert a command with a parameter argument
<shadowchaser> Ok heres what I have been playing with   I put my png or jpg files in my picture files and set my screen saver to play them and it works but I want to set the time and rotation of my ads 
<reya276> shadowchaser, I design all kinds of things, Everything from web design/development to(and everything in between) business cards
<zoopster> shadowchaser: cool... the one thing you will find is that Linux is very powerful - there are MANY different ways to accomplish the same task
<zoopster> shadowchaser: don't get frustrated...use your favorite search engine and you'll find a plethora of solutions to any given task
<Jake2|cfl> shadowchaser: answering a prev question...scripts are equivalent to batch .bat or .cmd files in DOS/windows
<shadowchaser> cool reya276  I will need a web designer soon , thats way above my head  like I said I have and Idea and i have been playing with it for a few years
<reya276> so why not create a SWF file that has all your ads and then export it as a flash video file and just play that
<reya276> shadowchaser, oh so your not into Flash design or anything like that. Because that would actually do what you want
<shadowchaser> well I no nothing od swf 
<Jake2|cfl> reya276: his starting problem was how to make whatever he does restart automatically, say, on a power blink reboot
<maxolase1squad> shadowchaser: Where is the avi file that you want played stored at?
<reya276> well I think zoopster help with that part now he is at the point where he wants it to loop the video
<shadowchaser> I have been working on this project for a few years and while on vacation I actually seen it working 
<Jake2|cfl> oh, I didn't see that the original was solved--sorry
<shadowchaser> its in my video folder maxalase1squad
<zoopster> a cron job to check that the app is running is ideal, but let's start simply at first shadowchaser
<Jake2|cfl> if VLC has ability/option to loop = replay, then all he needs is the auto start for his avi
<shadowchaser> But the video will change monthly
<zoopster> that's ok shadowchaser
<shadowchaser> VLC does and it also has the abilty to stream I have figured out how to stream within my own network 
<zoopster> just use the same name - either symlink it or name it  the same every month
<zoopster> like I said...many ways to skin a squirrel shadowchaser
<shadowchaser> oh I have thought of that 
<zoopster> so back to the original...use the "Startup Applications" and it will get you started right away
<zoopster> vlc has a very powerful command line interface for MANY different things
<shadowchaser> Yes and in the command line i point it towards my avi file and it will launch it automaticlly right
<zoopster> use a terminal to test it out....Applications >Accessories >Terminal
<zoopster> yes
<zoopster> just use vlc /path/to/avi
<shadowchaser> I see 
<zoopster> vlc will/should be in the default path
<shadowchaser> and to reya 276 once I figure out this part I am going to start learning swf 
<shadowchaser> zoopster I got to ask how old are you Im 38 
<zoopster> shadowchaser: 46 going on 28 trying to keep up with itnet7
<shadowchaser> So zoopster in my comand line I would type something  like vlc/shadow/video/ads.avi?
<zoopster> shadowchaser: yes, but with a space between vlc and /
<shadowchaser> my only problem is my wife tells me my brain is like a dyson vacuum cleaner its full of crap and its spinning constantly
<Jake2|cfl>  :) 
<zoopster> shadowchaser: that's funny.
<shadowchaser> zoopster, reya276,  jake2 you guys on here alot?
<zoopster> I hang out here a good portion of my online time
<zoopster> which is pretty constant
<reya276> shadowchaser, everyday, we give support to each other. Well I'm mostly here for conversation and if anyone ever needs help with design, CSS, and Web Dev stuff and some minor Ubuntu help but not much more than that
<reya276> shadowchaser, Like you I'm not very good with CLI and doing all that smart Linux backend stuff
<shadowchaser> reya276 I will soon need help I can promise you that !
<shadowchaser> My wife tells me daily that I have the attention span of a butterfly if the least little puff of wind comes Im off on some other Idea of mine
<zoopster> those are good shadowchaser 
<shadowchaser> thanks for your help zoopster and reya276 and jake2  I work graveyard alot and my words are starting to run together so i must bid you a good day and slumber  now
<Jake2|cfl> asked "reya276, jake2 you guys on here alot?" me not so much any more
<shadowchaser> i have many ideas some that are way beyond my knowladge level
<zoopster> see ya shadowchaser
<shadowchaser> later zoopster 
<Jake2|cfl> Back to captivate discussion....
<Jake2|cfl> For u 2 who have one...what do you like least about it
<dorgan> how do i allow exim to using piping for system_aliases? anyone know?
<maxolase1squad> Today's Dilbert has a lot of win.  http://dilbert.com/dyn/str_strip/000000000/00000000/0000000/100000/00000/8000/700/108771/108771.strip.print.gif
<DammitJim> thanks, maxolase1squad !
<reya276> Jake2|cfl, sorry dude I got pulled away on a meeting
<reya276> Jake2|cfl, there is nothing I don't like about it specially not that I got 2.2 on it
<reya276> Jake2|cfl, everything is awesome about it
<dorgan> anyone know how to allow exim to usepiping for system_aliases?
<dorgan> lol
<zoopster> dorgan: no freaking idea - never used exim myself - not sure what you are trying to do
<zoopster> dorgan: something like this? http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/exim/users/89398
<dorgan> zoopster: mailman uses system aliases and piping 
<zoopster> ah
<dorgan> exim apparently is setup by default not to allow piping through system alaises
<zoopster> ah hah
<zoopster> ok
<zoopster> dorgan: have you looked here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman
<dorgan> looking now
<dorgan> that guide is out of date
<dorgan> lol
<dorgan> 7.10 was the version it was tested for
<dorgan>  :)
<zoopster> and the transport file is different for whatever you are using?
<zoopster> its the same in the 10.10 docs
<zoopster> dorgan: that stuff comes from the exim.org how-to for mailman 2.1
<zoopster> wow...all of the exim docs are out of date, too
<zoopster> dorgan: look at this http://pkg-exim4.alioth.debian.org/README/README.Debian.html#id305178
<zoopster> dorgan: that should help you do it correctly
<zoopster> dorgan: did that help?
<dorgan> somewhat
<dorgan> setting up some config files right now
<dorgan> zoopster: ok ended up removing exim and install postfix...as soon as I setup the relay it just worked :)
<zoopster> heh...yea postfix is keeping up...
<zoopster> exim seemed a bit convoluted in the name of security
<reya276> Merry Christmas Everyone. Happy Holidays.
<maxolase1squad> Merry Christmas y'alls!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-24
<shadowchaser> hello all 
<shadowchaser> Anyone here From the panhandle of Florida?
<shadowchaser> hello all anyone chatting today?
<shadowchaser> hey thats cool
<mhall119> shadowchaser: too early, no coffee :(
<Jake2|cfl> Merry Christmas to all!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-25
<mhall119> merry christmas
<cjohnston> happy christmas to all
<globus> 4u2
<cjohnston> ty
<globus> Windows needs to do, someone knows a similar program to nLite but on ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-26
<mhall119> "similar program to nLite but on ubuntu" == mksquashfs + mkisofs
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-19
<govatent> hello
<mhall119> hey govatent, how goes it?
<govatent> all good
<govatent> slow day at home. 
<govatent> for once 
<govatent> how about you?
<itnet7> Hey there govatent and mhall119, how are you?
<govatent> hey itnet7
<govatent> I am good. Still feeling great about that guy that we helped the other day 
<itnet7> govatent: Yeah, that was really cool!!
<govatent> Hey can you send me the picture late of the guy taking the picture of my eye
<itnet7> I didn't remember, but Hannya mentioned that he too was from Ecuador
<govatent> yup he was 
<govatent> I told Jorge the story and it made his day 
<govatent> later*
<itnet7> Yeah, It was really a good thing, I was glad to see everything when it worked out well
<govatent> It was also good for me to figure out how to work with people in order to meet all their needs in ubuntu. So I will know how to handle people who come to the cafe from the windows/mac world 
<mhall119> itnet7: getting ready for some vacation time
<itnet7> mhall119: Sweet, You guys deserve a break! Going to see snow?
<mhall119> no, we went to Tennessee last month
<itnet7> Awesome!
<mhall119> this is just vacation from work/school
<itnet7> unplug
<itnet7> :-)
<mhall119> me?
<mhall119> not likely
<itnet7> ROFL
<mhall119> going to spend time working on Qimo I hope
<govatent> lol 
<govatent> that's cool 
<itnet7> govatent: yeah, to be honest I thought that you were taking on a pretty difficult task, and I was proud of you for accomplishing it
<govatent> thanks
<govatent> i did not think it was that bad. Just dealing with Microsoft Virtual PC thing was annoying. 
<itnet7> Yeah, not really difficult, but you showed a really great confidence. I would have not deleted his windows drive until I was sure, the new solution met his needs, even though he was more than willing ;-)
<balloons> this sounds like an interesting story :-)
<itnet7> balloons: It was pretty cool
<itnet7> Was he an opthomalogist
<govatent> Well the only reason he was going to keep 7 is because he thought the virt software for XP was made just for 7 and he would not be able to use it. Being a virt i knew i could just move it into any virt solution. 
<govatent> he uses his computer mostly for web surfing and that xp software 
<govatent> so now he will be safer online too 
<maxolasersquad> You know that good feeling when you delete a couple hundred lines of code?
<govatent> I can only imagine it
<maxolasersquad> govatent: It works like this, "Good day to you sir!  You are unneeded as I have found code a fraction of your size that will do what you did, but more efficiently."
<govatent> lol
<govatent> btw, i love that japanese clock thing you posted 
<maxolasersquad> govatent: I was laughing about it all night.  My wife was getting pretty annoyed.
<maxolasersquad> I was looking for a wall clock with Kanji.
<govatent> did you find one? 
<maxolasersquad> Yes
<govatent> that sounds like a pretty cool clock. 
<govatent> hum....*thinks*
<itnet7> gonna grab some agua, brb
<govatent> ok enjoy itnet7
<maxolasersquad> http://www.amazon.com/South-Wind-Clear-Silent-Clock/dp/B004TMEBFU/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324324634&sr=8-1-fkmr0
<govatent> that's a very nice clock 
<maxolasersquad> And it's a lot cheaper than $50.
<govatent> lol very much so 
<govatent> but it does not get to annoy you :P
<maxolasersquad> We went to an Asian seafood market and practiced reading the Japanese labels.  The kids where pretty pumped.
<govatent> nice 
<govatent> that's really cool!
<govatent> btw, i finally learned to work with VI. better late than never. Man i was missing out. 
<maxolasersquad> They where able to make out genmai ocha (Green Tea) and tofu miso
<govatent> That's great
<govatent> You guys should check out the Japanese Garden and Museum in West Palm Beach. It's pretty sweet and I think worth the drive. I have yet to go as I have never have time and its a slight drive even for me
<govatent> maxolasersquad: http://www.morikami.org/
<govatent> I think you and the family would enjoy it 
<maxolasersquad> Ichimura Japanese Garden?
<maxolasersquad> Cool
<govatent> and if you guys do go there you must inform me! :P
<govatent> its like an hour from me . give or take with traffic 
<maxolasersquad> It'll probably be a while before I'm that way again.  My brother-in-law lives in Pompano Beach, so one day we'll be back for sure.
<govatent> cool
<govatent> how have you been? 
<maxolasersquad> Alright.  Gearing up for a major software release, about two years of work coming out the gates.
<govatent> nice
<maxolasersquad> The toughest part is fighting all those who wish to creep scope unnecessarily.
<maxolasersquad> I call them "creepers"
<itnet7> +1 maxolasersquad 
<itnet7> that seems to be the hardest part
<itnet7> during a project
<maxolasersquad> It's hard enough to keep myself from doing it.  Lord knows hindset shows me so many better ways to do things than the way I originally engineered them.
<maxolasersquad> hindisght too.
<maxolasersquad> spelling fail
<itnet7> Sure
<itnet7> Not sure how bad it is to rethink the engineering so much as having someone always trying to creep in new value added features that will only take a few minutes ;-)
<amouge> hello everybody :)
<amouge> any active users in the Jacksonville area?
<mhall119> amouge: we have some further south, and we've had some in J-ville in the past
<amouge> mhall119: hmm ok. I moved up here from tampa, I use to be semi active in this channel. But since I moved up here I have joined up with jaxlug and started a hackerspace up here too. So just looking to meet up with others like minded around here
<mhall119> amouge: cool, I'm surprised we don't have more active people in Jax, but hopefully that'll change
<mhall119> having a hackerspace is nice
<amouge> well our monthly meetings for jax lug usually have around 30+ people.. and we opened our hackerspace 3 weeks ago and had 27 people at the open tuesday meeting last week
<amouge> we have 8400 square feet :-D
<amouge> I will have to see how many of them are interested in ubuntu group here, I've heard many of the users mention that they use ubuntu at the meetings
<amouge> most of them think irc is dead.. lol
<govatent> I'll have to check it out next time I am up there. 
<amouge> definately :)
<amouge> jaxhax.org :)
<mhall119> dead? I've got 40 channels on 5 networks
<amouge> lol I agree
<amouge> I will have our arduino door done tonight.. had a heck of a time trying to figure out why the rfid was blocking the exit button from communicating.. Then members wanted more and more features and the code isnt going to fit on one so we are doing a dual arduino which talk to each other.. eventually i will learn to program directly onto the atmega chips lol
<govatent> lol
<govatent> My friend built a IP based door opener using arduino to unlock the door 
<amouge> heh, ours will be unlockable via a login system on our internal wifi only if you forget your key..
<amouge> eventually it will fully talk to our membership website that hasnt been built lol
<cjohnston> itnet7: uggh.. city teams :-P
<mhall119> no city teams
<cjohnston> mhall119: look at the ML
<mhall119> I saw it
<mhall119> but city teams are going away
<mhall119> even Vancouver is getting rolled up into a larger team
<cjohnston> reply to the ml and say that
<cjohnston> 183 is gone
<mhall119> itnet7 already replied to the ML, there's no need to add more
<Guest63388> hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-20
<govatent> itnet7: ping
<govatent> anyone online? 
<maxolasersquad_h> I am
<maxolasersquad> govatent: I'm online here too.
<govatent> hey 
<govatent> can i pm you for a second? 
<maxolasersquad> Go for it.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-21
<philipballew> Hello, I have an indivuidal who I ran into from miami wanting to get involved in the Ubuntu community. Is there anyone here that can talk to him about helping in the great state of Florida?
<philipballew> ill send him to the channel in a few as well
<philipballew> anyone who wants top get to know TiMiDo go for it
<TiMiDo> thank you philipballew 
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> i appreciate it
<maxolasersquad> TiMiDo: Welcome to our channel.
<TiMiDo> hello there
<TiMiDo> thank you
<maxolasersquad> Not too many of us actively on at 3:00am. :)
<TiMiDo> oh LoL
<TiMiDo> here is 7 52
<maxolasersquad> I, was referring to your original introduction at 3:09.
<maxolasersquad> We have a number of members from the Miami area here.
<TiMiDo> oh LoL
<maxolasersquad> They do mettups at the Linux bar in Miami.
<maxolasersquad> s/mettups/meetups
<TiMiDo> man i can't believe i got denied 3 years ago for my ubuntu membership cause of my damn wiki
<TiMiDo> that sucks
<maxolasersquad> TiMiDo: What was wrong with your wiki?
<TiMiDo> they told me it was not enough
<TiMiDo> and I'm active in Launchpad
<maxolasersquad> There's plenty of people here who can help you get everything in order for membership approval.  I'm just now getting involved with stuff to be eligible.  I'm working on packaging software.
<TiMiDo> oh motu team?
<TiMiDo> well like i said, i been wanting to become a member since 3 years ago,
<TiMiDo> and a lot of the same people that once we're #ubuntu-ni got approved
<TiMiDo> and i did not because my wiki was too poor,
<mhall119> your wiki is like you community resume
 * mhall119 hasn't kept his up to date :(
<TiMiDo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/aaronfarias
<TiMiDo> that is my page 
<mhall119> might I offer a couple suggestions?
<TiMiDo> sure
<mhall119> 1) Be specific about your contributions, list the projects you've done translations for, list all the meetups you've attended, etc
<mhall119> there's a big difference between "I'm active on translations" and "I did the translations for that specific program you use or heard of"
<TiMiDo> oh ok
<mhall119> 2) Get recommendations from other people in the community who have seen your work
<TiMiDo> mhall119, ljl is from the community
<TiMiDo> and he is an active ubuntu member
<mhall119> since the community is all about working together, recommendations show to the membership board that you're more than just a solo actor
<mhall119> TiMiDo: that's good, but get as many as you can
<TiMiDo> Right.
<mhall119> a good list of recommendations is one of the strongest things supporting your membership, and having those people attend the membership meeting if possible will make it doubly so
<TiMiDo> oh ok
<maxolasersquad> Looking for a little bash help
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: whatcha need?
<maxolasersquad> I'm doing this just fine: sendmail -v foo@bar.com < error.mail
<maxolasersquad> However I'd like to append $MESSAGE to the end of the email that gets sent.
<mhall119> hmmmm
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: maybe something like `cat error.mail && echo $MESSAGE` | sendmail -v foo@bar.com
<maxolasersquad> Not quite, that gave me a body-less message that was from 'user@host' with user and host being the unix box.
<mhall119> huh...
<maxolasersquad> I'm not quite sure why though.
<mhall119> did you use backticks, not single quotes
<maxolasersquad> Yes
<mhall119> try just cat error.mail | sendmail -v foo@bar
<mhall119> see if that gives you what you were getting the other way
<maxolasersquad> Yes, it works if I just do one or the other
<mhall119> well, you can always build up a file in /tmp
<mhall119> cp error.mail /tmp/randomfile; echo $MESSAGE >> /tmp/randomfile; sendmail -v foo@bar < /tmp/randomfile; rm /tmp/randomfile
<maxolasersquad> I got it.
<maxolasersquad> echo "`cat error.mail && echo $MESSAGE`" | sendmail -v foo@bar.com
<maxolasersquad> I appreciate the help.
<mhall119> np, glad that worked
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-23
<zus> anyone know the address for the Linux cafe in South FL?
<ropetin> http://planetlinuxcaffe.com/index.swf
<ropetin> Well poop
<ac3xor> hola
<cjohnston> hi
<ac3xor> how are you today?
<cjohnston> fine. you
<ac3xor> pretty good. hey im wondering do you have any experience with openvpn?
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> try #openvpn
<ac3xor> good idea!
<ropetin> I have /some/ experience.  Whats up?
<raubvogel> ac3xor: I use it at home in my router and backup box
<raubvogel> and hopefully in my NAS
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-20
<DammitJim> can one send a command to update a DNS record manually?
<DammitJim> like if I changed my hostname and I want my DNS server to update its records
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-22
<ropetin> Blimey it is cold today.  For once I'm glad my MacBook runs so hot, so at least my hands don't freeze 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-12-19
<munz> marco
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-12-15
<Nothing_Much> Hello?
<Nothing_Much> Raven67854: You're not a Floridian :P
<Raven67854> Nothing_Much, You will survive sir
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-12-15
<ahoneybun> mhall119, what day is UbuCon during Scale?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: Jan 21-22
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-12-16
<Garheade> Morning yo
<mhall119> morning Garheade 
<Garheade> How goes things?
<mhall119> they just keep going
<Garheade> Better going than stopped.
<Garheade> Are you going to SCaLE this year?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> and UbuCon Summit too
<Garheade> I wish this new job would give me the time off to go but I'm the FNG so...
<mhall119> yeah, it's especially hard because it starts on Thursday, which means you'd have to take off starting wednesday
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-12-17
<Garheade> Morning yo
<mhall119> morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-19
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers is there any YouTube Red gift cards on sale public?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, A Google Play Gift Card includes YT Red
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The normal ones of like $50 or so?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Actually wait
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not sure if that is a thing
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea I thought bot
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *not
<floridagram> <KMyers> Actually you can
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well my mom is running out of data while listening to Pandora at work
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> So I was going to get her YT Red so she can download music for offline
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes, you can. In the Google Play MUSIC application, select settings and "Send Gift"
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oh OK vool
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *cool
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is 9.99 a month though
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm only up to 6 months
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea I know
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm looking at options for her for xmas
<floridagram> <KMyers> If you have a. Chromecast she may be able to get a few months trial
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm I wonder if anything is in that mi bo
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mi Box
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Though that's kinda regifting
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-20
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I saw that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the Nexus 9 got 7.1.1 already
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, So.. get her a Mi Box of her own, she can take advantage of the trial and get a Mii box
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> she has no use for it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't think so anyway
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yoooo
<floridagram> <KMyers> 11
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-21
<floridagram> <KMyers> Troll of 2016 goes to this guy - http://phandroid.com/2016/12/20/idiot-names-wifi-hotspot-galaxy-note-7-during-flight/
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> wow
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> yep, i need to update it, give me a second, and stop the server using ctrl+c
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Keith, do you have Enpass beta for desktop?
<floridagram> <KMyers> No, not sure if they run a beta desktop version
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I need 5.4 to export in CSV format.  Then I can import into my new passfort.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> They do.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The new feature is export in CSV among others.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I just joined beta program for desktop.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I dont have the beta version but I can see how that could be useful
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well then
<floridagram> <KMyers> I don't get it?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What device is that?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> OnePlus One
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <KMyers> Testing
<floridagram> <KMyers> Hey... It's @thumbs88 's Birthday Today
<floridagram> <KMyers> Free - https://www.insynchq.com/free
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I didn't know I had one.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't have one
<floridagram> <KMyers> You guys may have signed up in the past, they have had free offers before
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> Worked for me
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-22
<floridagram> <KMyers> Check out "RollerCoaster Tycoon® Classic" … https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.atari.mobile.rctc
<floridagram> <KMyers> Finally!!!!
<floridagram> <RazPi> So tough decision in a few months.. get paid less to do neural networks, or get paid more to do livestream scaling
<floridagram> <RazPi> Its a learning curve either way but.. yeah.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Wow, that is a tough one
<floridagram> <KMyers> BTW @RazPi - I may need your help with something this weekend. Keep your phone close
<floridagram> <RazPi> oah :o
<floridagram> <RazPi> I've been charging it lately
<floridagram> <KMyers> BTW - This package is supposed to arrive by 8 PM, It left California this morning - https://www.fedex.com/apps/fedextrack/?tracknumbers=679334696352
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, It could even make you a bit of money
<floridagram> <RazPi> Oh gosh what is it?
<floridagram> <RazPi> and why is it 17lbs @_@
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, It is a printer
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers that's awesome you're becoming a printing shop xD
<floridagram> <RazPi> Have you heard of this one? https://www.igo3d.com/en/zortrax-m-200-3d-printer.html
<floridagram> <RazPi> Supposedly does really smooth 3D prints
<floridagram> <RazPi> Hm I could be wrong and had only seen an acetone smoothed model though
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-23
<floridagram> <RazPi> https://mobile.twitter.com/nixcraft/status/811086123556487169/video/1
<floridagram> <KMyers> HAHA
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers  you're becoming a manufacturing/prototyping shop
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> Wowie
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Nice!  I want one!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-24
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Merry Chanukah/Happy Christmas
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> mappy christmukah
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> Kwanschansmas is my favorite.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram> <RazPi> Merry Christmas~
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Merry Christmas
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I told Comcast to get out here and fix the problem.  Apparently they sent NBC reps.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Typical Comcast... Always passing the blame
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> I don't think I've ever seen so many peacocks in one place at the same time.
<jpvega> test?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Heyo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-25
<floridagram> <govatent> Guys did you hear the news about cyanogen?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I did
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> Rip in peace
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> Saw that coming quite a while ago
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> Hope the transition goes well
<floridagram> <Abrerr> There a new project ready to take the reigns?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Linage OS
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/lineageos
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Lineage OS my bad
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> @ahoneybun at least you didn't spell it Leneage
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram> <KMyers> @DanielCitrin, Only partially true - there were a few phones that shipped with a Cyanogen build OS that they partnered up with the OEM. These were the builds that included Cortana/MS Office. These phones will not get future updates from Cyanogen.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Anyone who uses a CyanogenMod build will still get updates as long as the developers maintain the builds outside of the Cyanogen build service
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Like the OnePlus One
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, A few of them (the ones with the Cyanogen Logo on the back)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Any one of them can install it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not just the ones with the Logo
<floridagram> <KMyers> True but as the build was never meant for users to flash on phones without the logo... I don't think that will impact too many
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It was
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> Well, my friends in CM are saying the bulk of their efforts are moving to Lineage OS
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well as long as it's a peaceful move
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> ^
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AbMind hey what time does the show start tonight at Falcon?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-18
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> I only spent 15 there
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, You have more discipline then I do
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> I just got a Google home mini
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> nice
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> it was such an amazing place
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> i actually went because i needed a usb drive for backups for jennifer's computer. her old WD backup drive failed. it was over 5-6 years old and it had smart erros and was causing the OS to act funny trying to read the drive
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Best to replace the drive ASAP
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> it wasn't a big deal. just backups. no new data. and it's ok to lose the historical backups
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> so i got a new usb, and fired up the backup again
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> sadly to say, it's time machine. she had the mac before she met me.
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> she now mostly works on a chromebook
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-19
<floridagram-bot2> Saeed was added by: Saeed
<floridagram-bot2> Saeed was removed by: Saeed
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-20
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Work in progress
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Nice. What is it based on?
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Not sure.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> What kit?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - if you have any BCH, you may want to take a look at it. I just made over $2000 in the past hour alone
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> I am waiting for coinbase to open trading on bch.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> https://m.gearbest.com/3d-printers-3d-printer-kits/pp_708166.html
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> This kit
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-21
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Day 3.  All that's left is the electronics.
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Finances are stressful
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Especially when rentals are involved
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, Yup, that can be complicated
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Totally considering TurboTax, gnucash, QuickBooks, etc
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Feels like my biggest job is organization
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Currently only using Calc
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers How do you feel about Gnucash?
<maxolasersquad> FWIW, I've been using GNUCash for many years now.
<maxolasersquad> You can track expenses, generate invoices, etc.
<maxolasersquad> I think it's biggest downfall is that it looks like it was writtein in 1999.
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> I guess I am one of the few people that don't mind that aesthetic to much.
<maxolasersquad> It doesn't bother me at all, but I could see some people being turned off by it.
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I guess I'm trying to see the benefit of using QuickBooks vs Gnucash
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Tempted to get QuickBooks if it makes house finances easier but it feels overkill if I can spreadsheet
<maxolasersquad> For me the biggest benefit is that it runs on Linux. As someone who doesn't run anything else it's a dealbreaker.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> There are cloud based apps.
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> Mint?
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> @ahoneybun what's with the snow today!
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I had a fun time driving in snow for the first time
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Yea me too xD
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> @govatent
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> It was very scary
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> it can be a bit
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> 1. Find an open parking lot like Walmart.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> 2. Go 25mph … 3. Turn the wheel. … 4. Apply parking brake.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> 5. Rinse lather repeat.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> This was what we did when it snowed in Montana.
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @AdamOutler I'm actually very against storing certain types of data in a cloud app
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I have no rational explanation
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I guess I feel safer with save files I, and open source software I can download load compile and freeze, so I can use Version X.y without having new things like UI, terms, or features forced, companies bought out, etc x_x
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Well, I did my taxes on turbo tax.
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Turbo Tax I did consider actually
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-22
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, I am sure some Apple users would fall for it. Or of course someone could tell them that this removes the virus known as macos64.slashroot
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Technically a rootkit
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> so... i wouldn't be looking at crypto-currency right now...
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> you should not be
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> all of them are crashing... har
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> hard*
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> I might have sold my litecoin the other day
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm gonna keep mine in for the bounceback
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> not sure about litecoin
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> even the maker of it does not have any
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> that's not filling me with confidence
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> that's why I sold
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> you could try to sell once it's at like 11 so you can get 10 back
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> call it even
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> well, it's $10 i invested, i can keep afford to keep it in and take out $10 if it hits, say $30
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> big if, but possible
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> who knows, they don't know who made Bitcoin so idk
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> left my money in Bitcoin though
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> that way i have at least my investment back so everything else is money i wouldn't have had either way
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> yep
<maxolasersquad> All of my Bitcoin investments came from donations, so I have nothing to lose. It was worth $25 at one point.
<maxolasersquad> I think all of this speculative investing is one of the worst things to happen to crypto currency.
<maxolasersquad> Until it actually takes hold as a means to buy and sell, it won't have a future. And the speculative investing has made it risky for merchents to implement.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> we're adding bitcoin soon but though stripe
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler Either of you know a good document scanner for android? Maybe for use with evernote?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, I have honestly never had the need to use one. I do have an old handheld one that you can have however. I have not used it in years but you just wipe it over the doc and it gets scanned to the MicroSD card on it
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers Yeah I hear that even after buying a scanner, most tend not to use it- and most sites seem to suggest using the phone with a cloud option
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> If I find a good one that's for-pay I'll buy it
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> and hopefully it gets added to the family library
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, I do use my desktop scanner from time to time but not as often as I have
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, I know there are a few already in there that others have purchased
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Ohh
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Recall the name? I thought I looked over the library
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I'll check again
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Microsoft has a document scanner
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> CamScanner was added by Joel
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Check out "Office Lens" … https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.office.officelens
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @AdamOutler ohh thanks
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Just found cam scanner in our library too
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I have never used any of them so I cannot say if they are "good"
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler Cam Scanner is alright, I appreciate the cropping feature, but I think I recall that feature being directly from opencv
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> For straightening things in perspective
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> The OCR is pretty bad
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> But I think if you scan receipts soon as you get them you can throw it away, which is a huge plus
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi - it looks like Google Drive has a scan function as well. Just launch Drive and select the + icon. Google's OCR is amung the best on Earth
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-23
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers I think I may invest my documenting into Evernote after a bit of research. @AdamOutler may have his last laugh now, I can't escape the cloud.
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> There's just not enough software that is designed for a multi-computer workflow
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, Evernote is the best thing out there. There are some self hosted options however
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> To host evernote?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, Alternatives to Evernote
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> https://github.com/Laverna
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Ohh thanks
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I might be stuck with Evernote because I'm interested in the compatibility with the livescribe pen
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> http://paperwork.rocks/
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I have an echo, but I can't find it, I might want the LiveScribe3 over it anyhow
<floridagram-bot2> * RazPi clicks
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Gosh
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I might have to keep an eye on these
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I do have to admit one thing. I do pay for Evernote personally. It does do quite a lot better than some of the other options
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Yes I was thinking of going to the standard pay at least, but I'm considering putting all bills, receipts, and any other notes I take on it
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> There was one called OwnNotes for OwnCloud but unfortunately it is not being maintained
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> My main worry about having my data spread across many web services is what if one shuts down
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Some tax sites recommend keeping data for 7+ years
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, That is why I self host all of my stuff
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Not that google will ever shut down, but its easier to track down one root folder with all your documents, tar it up, move it
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> But logging in over and over again, exporting, and then having no program to put it in if the main company shuts down
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Oh it looks like evernote has a mass export option
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, Yes and it is a fairly open format that most alternatives can easily import
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> And Evernote has 2 factor authentication support
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> After looking a little more into finances, it looks like I can do a lot with OpenOffice Calc, and I might move over family finances to GnuCash
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I apparently don't need quickbooks until I have a company with employees
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Other than that, TurboTax is probably the only proprietary software I need to actually buy
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I personally use Mint for finances. It is cloud based and owned by Intuit so it won't be going anywhere
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I believe TurboTax is also mint?
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I'm going to see how far I can take my self employment deductions
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I'm independently consulting, so I think I get tax breaks
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, They are both owned by Intuit but different products
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Although it does share logins
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, You can in most cases.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> This is a sad day
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Miyako closed
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Nooooo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-24
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Like closed for good?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Yup
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Looking for a new place
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze ping
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm driving right now
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> ok
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - he is free
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Does he want me to meet you somewhere?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Not sure. I am at home right now.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Try giving him a call, may not be a good idea to text him while he is driving
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> You can buy google.glass for $22 right now.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Not the device, but the domain name.  It's rare that you can get a Google domain.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> You can also buy google.education.  you'd think the PR department would be all over the DNS.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, No, it is owned by Google
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Did you purchase them?
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> I screenshotted that earlier.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Yes. It is a bug on their side. Try adding it to your cart. The whois shows it has been owned by Google for a while
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> It is no longer available.
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> WTF
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I have been 3D Printing things
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> I see that.  Lol!
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> I imagine you spent about the same amount as purchasing the cheap ones.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, True. In this case it is for the novelty of them being 3D printed. I am notmally against bulk manufacturing on a 3D printer but this is for charity
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Ah!  Totally different.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I designed every part. This is what a near complete one will look like. I do need to design the other tokens
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> This is for autism speaks?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Yup. The 2018 walk is coming up soon. The Ubuntu Florida team has been raising money for the past 2 years
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> This will be the third
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Last year, I gave out over 200 of those 3D printed bolts. It brought in close to $1000 in donations
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Nice!
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Not including my personal contribution
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> I think I contributed $200
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I basically put a note in the bag with each item I print with a link to donate if possible. The item is still free regardless
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I think that is correct
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Are we still doing meetups?
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Yes. Unfortunately the meetup.com page for the team has died. I can no longer access it. I also need to scout out some new places as ...
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Our previous go-to place has closed
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I was out of town for a large chunk of last month and sick the first 2 weeks of this month
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> That business model tho.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, True. I will be looking for a new place. I liked it because it was affordable for just about everyone in the group
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> I like that grilled cheese place.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Same. It will still be on the round up. The only problem with them is that getting a table is a bit hard at times - worth the wait though
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> THIS IS INSANE!! … https://mgcl.co/cats?_m=K1F6yWhqM3
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I got gifted a Google home.
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I'm excited to let the nsa listen to me lol.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I'm at the airport waiting to fly back to Denver now. Tsa did a full swab thing of the Google home.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Ha
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> And maybe an inspection to see  if the NSA listening device is spying correctly.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-17
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok, Widescreen Monitor installed. Anyone want to buy 2x 23 inch 1080P LCD Displays with a Dual Mounting Arm.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun does the warehouse ever do weekend tours? I was trying to see when I can finally visit. I may also take a random day off in the week cause I found out I have a special day off for having worked a holiday in the past
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Not officially but we can go over sometime.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers pix or it didn't happen
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Price too.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://photos.app.goo.gl/WHcYyw86Jd3kogJR7
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is the 2 identical monitors in the phoyo
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will take a better one later
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Those look nice.  How much?
<maxolasersquad> That desk is too clean. Throw some cables and maybe some broken hardware on there for good aesthetic. :)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, WAS - re-doing it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is a mess right now
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Howdy guys!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Morning
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> My apologies for being so quiet
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No need to be sorry for that
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I remain to be a busy soul.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Many of us are
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Good lol
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> At least I not alone
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What part of Florida are you from?
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Jacksonville/ St. Augustine
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ah, many of us are in South Florida but there are a few members up there
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I got got via CoL
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Here*
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I work in IT for Clay County
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> CoL?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I work in Broward County but live in Miami-Dade
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Cup of Linux
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> To which Spatry is also in Florida lol
<floridagram-bot> * ahoneybun lives in CO.
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I used to live in MO way back
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> KC to be exact
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Well @ahoneybun used to live here until System76 Kidnapped him
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> VMWare kidnapped @govatent
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> But we would have paid @govatent 's ransom
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn lol.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> 😂😂😂
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @gillymomo, Ohemgee, spatry
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler, What this guy said
<floridagram-bot> * AdamOutler has a brother in Jacksonville
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers what is the price on those monitors?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm in Broward though.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You mean there are more Outlers out there? I am not sure how much more we can handle
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah, my family is small and spread thin across the country.  My brother will be here for Christmas though.  I'd like to get him out on Christmas Eve if you're up for something
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm working christmas eve and christmas... only Jew in the noc
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> There's a house near mine lit up with menorahs and Jewish stars.  They have an inflatable dradle and a few other Jewish symbols out front.  I've never seen something like that before.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i actually have, when i was a kid, my parents used to take us light watching every year and always included that house
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> in wellington, but still
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers is the nextcloud using apache or nginx?
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Fairly certain it's Apache
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Apache
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You could use anything with it though
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am using Apache but it works with anything
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> need to fix my https redirect.
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I like them both side by side
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Different use cases
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Tried mod proxy?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh.  Https redirect.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> LetsEncrypt has a flag that will redirect all connections over https
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I do my own confs
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just choose the "Secure" on the last line
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I would not trust them to modify my conf files
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They cause problems sometimes.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have never had issues with the automatic tool but I keep each application on it's own server
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I installed mine from an Ubuntu Snap.  It opened port 7775.  So I use modproxy to proxy the cloud.adamoutler.com server to that port.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I did have a problem with the automatic tool once.  It doesn't recognize some of my configuration and I prefer to apply my certs as shown above with just one line in my ssl.conf file.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> A single include statement applys https to all of my sites.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Applies*
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> is it "#include never.give.to.ben.again"?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I think that was patched out
<maxolasersquad> I'm running my Nextcloud with Nginx without issue.
<maxolasersquad> I prefer to configure my files manually too. I just need certbot to auto-renew for me.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/xoxhDk-hwuo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-18
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think my second monitor just crapped out
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Thrift store trip in my future :D
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have 2 at home 😁
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/12/centurylink-blocks-internet-access-falsely-claims-state-law-required-it/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes... Completely unacceptable
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> As someone in the comments section said: thank you CenturyLink for giving us the exact argument we worried about
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And is it no shock that Utah passed a law saying ISPs must alert parents that there is porn on the internet
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Paraphrased a little
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I bet it was sponsored by captain obvious
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i kind of want to hear how pai would defend that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It would depend on how much Century Link contributes
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> true
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/IpDoh7xYGjo
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Posted 2 days ago
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> are you going to get that one?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have had it for months
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ah
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm a centurylink customer.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I can't really say anything bad so far. I've been very happy and don't miss Comcast.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @govatent, I have complaints on the Enterprise end.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> They have like 1 girl who works issues at night.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm but a lowly dsl customer
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> And their provisions group can't build a circuit out right the first. To be fair, tdm should just go away
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> The first time*
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> They ate level 3. :(
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> The stars backdrop in Google Earth moves as you move the timeline
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Pretty cool
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> you dealing with mpls / t1 setups?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Yes and yes
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> L3vpn over mpls
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But we do Ethernet and LTE ce connections also
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But it's all mpls over the core
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'll say though, tdm is much easier to troubleshoot from my perspective
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> The Hollywood Reporter: Penny Marshall, 'Laverne & Shirley' Star Turned Director, Dies at 75. … https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/penny-marshall-dead-laverne-shirley-star-75-686405
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I just saw that and have deployed the emergency team to bubble wrap Betty White
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/12/18/2017216/removebg-is-a-website-that-removes-backgrounds-from-portraits-in-seconds
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Damn, this thing is legit
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Didn't work.  Want my money back.  It can't detect none left beef.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It needs a person
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Don't say bad things about none left beef.  He has feelings.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I did a special delivery instructions for none left beef this weekend. https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/special-delivery-instructions
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I like how that looks
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://youtu.be/xoxhDk-hwuo
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Posted because NASA tier engineering
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I saw that, it was amazing
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Agreed
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm subscribed to him.  Saw it last night
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-19
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://bedrocklinux.org/0.7/basic-usage.html
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> This is amazing and works.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It is -really- disconcerting to see a Linux desktop fire up from a tiny cardboard box I bought from Target
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I wonder if that will work on a Chromebook
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I have apt, pacman and dnf.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @ahoneybun, Bedrock is still active? Lovely
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yep it's really cool.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Maybe I'll install it, need to spice it up
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers dangit you got me thinking about widescreen now
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My second monitor is dead and I'm wondering if its worth it to go dual again, if I'll gain focus improvement by sticking to one, or if I should go widescreen
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Not Sorry
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can't get tired of pizza
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Little Caesars look out
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> You said pizza not cardboard and ketchup.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> 😛
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Have you tried it lately
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 6usd!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://youtu.be/5AxnJ-2icT8
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I like meat ln pizza about as much as people like pineapple on pizza
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I kinda want pizza now
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> All pizza within the price range of Little Cesar's isn't very good. But Little Cesar's seems to make the best pizza for that price range
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I like pineapple on pizza
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> So do I, I mentioned pineapple because people seem to hate it
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> That. Is. The. Best.
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Period.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-20
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Published this https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3288180#
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Nice!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> There was a hurricane coming?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No, why?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> There will be a nasty storm move through South Florida this afternoon. It is currently impacting Central Florida. You should be getting it soon @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Dammit were still on the road
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What time
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It should be hitting it's hardest between 3:00 PM and 9:00 PM
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh ok
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I would ensure you get back before 2
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> This keeps following me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, iPhone Russian Roulette
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Is it a big hurricane or just a tropical storm?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Haha
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Why are you saying that?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Because were not close.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Lighting/Thunder/High Winds and even tornadoes are all possible with this thing. Tropical Storm wind gusts are not outside the realm of possibility
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Oh snap, thing is like a wall coming right at everyone
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yup @RazPi - Look at what @Abrerr posted to see what is coming our way
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's moving east?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Southeast
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://m.accuweather.com/en/us/hollywood-fl/33020/weather-radar/332286
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> DarkSky radar looks so clean
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> The SO is telling me it's hammering at home in Palm Bay
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Drive safe @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> It looks better in dark mode
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Didn't even know. Totally enabled now
<floridagram-bot> amir 🎗 was added by: amir 🎗
<floridagram-bot> amir 🎗 was removed by: amir 🎗
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> And the power went out on my neighborhood
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Apperantly there was an iddue with a power line. It's back now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Storm related?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-21
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Doubt it, they were working on a powerline on 19th before the weather hit
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I might try to solo screen it for a while
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Eww...
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> yeah I know :/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> But I think it's doing a better job of distracting me than helping
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can open my laptop when I need a second screen for certain tasks
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Also I'm cheap :P
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> In some cases, you may be right. I do often use my laptop as my primary device
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That's what I've noticed too, I do a lot of my biggest work on my laptop
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Even with the bigger desktop here
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm about to move windows off the nvme to the SSD, and put Linux on the nvme because tensorflow
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am about to move coffee from the coffee maker because of my workflow
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hahaha
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Good idea I could use some caffeine
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I wake up at like 2am lately
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Wow, I screwed up. I was importing my Google Plus content into my WordPress Blog and created a recursive loop that caused all content to be re-posted to social media (including Google Plus)
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hahah
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Google plus is going down in 2 months but they expect it to start coming down next month.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 😕
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am working on archiving all of my content. The archive is over 28 GB for the stuff I posted alone
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oof
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.reddit.com/r/HistoryMemes/comments/a887x6/selective_breeding/?utm_source=reddit-android
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Is anyone up for a Ungrogrounds run? I need to work on some code and am thinking of getting some work done over there
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArjUUDhntzE
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-22
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just caught that message today
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> X_X
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I did not end up going
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So Comcast never got back to me after they said they would send me audio of the unauthorized call
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No shock there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think I need help dealing with this
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They are quick to do that when it does not support their story. I had to bring my own recordings
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Am I allowed to record the call?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> In the case of Comcast, the answer is likely yes as long as they say that the call may be recorded for quality ...
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> They allowed someone into the property to change the lines and hose service for other tenants
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I don't even know which laws that falls under
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Likely nothing illegal if they did not release any personal details about the account. Stupid but not illegal
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What about the access and changes to the building?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Surely you can't legally mess with people's lines without permission
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Or are the lines owned by them on the property?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The problem is the tenant technically granted entry to the property. I would say the tenant shares the responsibility. It is messy to say the least
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I see
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Palm Beach?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Found you @RazPi !!! Look behind you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> :( I looked and didn't see you
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I could not resist
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.npr.org/2018/12/07/674548447/facing-critical-labor-shortage-japan-opens-door-wider-to-foreign-workers
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Looks like Japan may be a nice spot for programmers?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Do you speak Japanese?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> いいえ、私は本当にGoogle翻訳が得意です。
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Not even a few sentences
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> cant we just import japanese
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Due to the planned shutdown of Google Plus in the next few months (Although I hope Google Re-Considers). I have spent the past 15 hours archiving and importing all of my content into my blog @ https://kmyers.me/google-plus-archive/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Visiting family for Christmas? Replace Windows 10 on their computer with Peppermint OS 9 Respin Linux distro | BetaNews … https://betanews.com/2018/12/22/visiting-family-for-christmas-replace-windows-10-on-their-computer-with-peppermint-os-9-respin-linux-distro/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> While they're not looking
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://store.steampowered.com/app/331690/Crossing_Souls/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Some may be interested in that game for the nostalgia factor
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Brought it back to life.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It was still on 5.x
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @govatent, Red Nexus?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Nope. I still have my red nexus, but this is the old nexus 7 tablet
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm studying for the vmware vcap exam and this will help me read the docs I need to review.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I hate reading on a laptop
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Oh nice
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-23
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am sort of tempted to explore Miami tomorrow @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Watch YouTube videos at the Linux terminal | Opensource.com … https://opensource.com/article/18/12/linux-toy-youtube-dl
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - you can now add YouTube videos to emacs!!!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Why does that look like Rick astley?  I'm gonna click it.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is bit no need to worry about a rickroll
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Wow.  I didn't get Rick rolled.  And I expected to.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> so i just realized allo is going away in march
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://allo.google.com/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> google, make up your mind.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> for a company with such amazing talent, they do some strange stuff at times.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Management is awesome I'm guessing
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> valid point
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> btw, i'm thinking of leaving 18.04 lts in favor of 18.10. what are you guys running? @KMyers @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> for production, i'm sticiking with lts
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, Honestly ChromeOS
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Buy my servers are on a mix of 16.04 and 18.04. I need to do some updates next week
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm thinking of installing either 18.04 or Debian on this desktop
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I FOUND MORE FACES!!!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> nice
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent 18.10 on desktop 18.04 on server.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-12-18
<dantalizing> yo anyone still here?
